# My Experiences with Sify / TATA Indicom / Tikona



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 7, 2012)

Just wanted to share my thoughts and experince with some of the broadband connection providers

Sify -  had it from 2005 to 2007 (256kbps connection)... speed was consistent but frequent disconnection issues.

TATA Indicom - had it from 2007 till last year - very good service and promised speed... I moved away only because of the price factor - 1600 Rs. pm was the rate for 1 mbps when I moved away last year.

Tikona - Using since last year -  Service is bad.... whenever I saw drop in promised speed in my 2 mbps plan... I used to call them and dont know what exactly they used to do... but after disonnecting the LAN and switching router off and then on again it used to work. If I did the same without calling them, it didn't work. But freuqency of this happening was at least twice a day. So I never got the promised speed... even at 2 mbps connection my download speed touches max 60 kbps... tried it with different laptops from my friends at my home as well but with same results.

Reliance - Now will be trying Reliance with their 25mbps for 25 gb plan. lets see how this goes.

Airtel & Youtele do not provide connections yet in my area.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 9, 2012)

Tikona : - Big Time PITA.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 9, 2012)

Seriously... my brother disconnected Tikona 6 months back and still he receives monthly bills & calls from collection agents... seriously PITA.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Tikona Bangalore - Dont even think of that. They are a bunch of frauds.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 9, 2012)

Tata Photon Guwahati- Avoid it as far as possible. works fine only on prime locations.
Sify Guwahati- It's a OK service AFAIK


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 9, 2012)

Never heard of any positive review for Tikona BB , IDK why the hell this company still survives. This should have been shut down instead of being allowed to commit fraud.


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 10, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Tata Photon Guwahati- Avoid it as far as possible. works fine only on prime locations.
> Sify Guwahati- It's a OK service AFAIK



The few ISPs that are here in Assam are all bad. 

I think the major reason we don't have many isp here is because of very little demand.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 11, 2012)

I paid 3 months advance money by cheque to Reliance guys on Tuesday morning here in Pune (which got cleared from my account on the same day   ) They said they will do installation on Wednesday itself.  Then on Thursday I got call from the installation guy and he said he will be coming in next 1 or 2 hours... now its Saturday and I'm still waiting for him...
So broadband in India is same old story always. Go to any ISP, you are going to face issues. Hope Reliance does not give me headaches after installation at least.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 17, 2012)

Update - 

Reliance also turned out to be a bad company to go to. After much calling in last week and this week, the guy to whom I had handed over the payment cheque told me yesterday that they can not do installation as fiber optics network in my area has been cut out by municipal corporation (absolutely flase info). He told me to block the cheque which I had issued to Reliance. I checked my account today and found that the cheque has already been cleared on 14th Aug


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 18, 2012)

was thinking of switching to Rajdhani. Was blown off by the rates. 256kbps for some ~3k landline. Will visit TATA Indicom customer care in a few days and same for Sify. BSNL can't fix broadband even after 4months.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 18, 2012)

such sad state of affairs with our ISPs


----------



## RON28 (Sep 19, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> I paid 3 months advance money by cheque to Reliance guys on Tuesday morning here in Pune (which got cleared from my account on the same day   ) They said they will do installation on Wednesday itself.  Then on Thursday I got call from the installation guy and he said he will be coming in next 1 or 2 hours... now its Saturday and I'm still waiting for him...
> So broadband in India is same old story always. Go to any ISP, you are going to face issues. Hope Reliance does not give me headaches after installation at least.



Iam from pune too...how about hathway? i heard they provide consistent speeds.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 27, 2012)

^^ No idea about hathway. They dont provide connections in my area. I'm stuck with pathetic Tikona right now. Will be applying for BSNL this week. Lets see how that works out.

By any chance is there anybodt in TDF whoc stays at Pimple-Saudagar area near Govind Garden hotel ? Please tell me single ISP which provides good connection.


----------



## mrx (Oct 1, 2012)

Don't ever use Tata Photon service in Jammu. I have it, and it is seriously messed up.

One, they claim that they give 3.1 Mbps, but I have never seen a speed above 400 Kbps, but normally it is more like 200 Kbps. However, if you go over their monthly cap, which for my plan was 10Gb, they will throttle you so much you will think you don't have internet. Basically, if you go above your monthly limit, your internet connection is only in name. 

I want some other dongle or usb internet, which is why I am here in this forum to read about recommendations, and this is my first reply!

Thanks!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 1, 2012)

RON28 said:


> Iam from pune too...how about hathway? i heard they provide consistent speeds.



i've used hathway in Bhilai. they were reliable with good prices.


----------

